# Advantages of Chicken Farming



## themacpack

I'm confused as to the point, for lack of a better word, of the post??


----------



## Larra98

I have chickens! and i love colecting my colorful eggs, brown white and BLUE!


----------



## themacpack

Larra98 said:


> I have chickens! and i love colecting my colorful eggs, brown white and BLUE!


I take it you have Araucanas?


----------



## Vidaloco

Sorry everyone, my bad. The original post got removed for spam. We can continue our discussion on the advantages of chicken farming 
Again, sorry the opening posts make no sense. I'm going to get fired I just know it :-(


----------



## themacpack

LOL - I was wondering how I became the "thread starter". Kudos to you for removing the Spam.


----------



## smr

I got chickens. They are great for keeping bugs (tics) out of your yard and the eggs are always nice.


----------



## goldilockz

I wish we could have a couple of chickens!


----------



## CowGirlUp9448

I have sixteen laying hens and a Rhode Island Red rooster  I love collecting my eggs hehe I also have 10 bantams that are turned loose to go and do as they please


----------



## Brighteyes

I love chickens. I raise them for show and I have one, my favorite exibition type silver sebright, that lives in the house. The only thing I really don't like about chickens is that EVERYTHING loves to eat them! I've lost for then 50 birds to dogs, cats, bears (only once), and some brush wolves. I hate brush wolves.


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER

my husband bought me chicks this spring....8 buff rocks, 1 black bantie roo and 2 turkeys......any one a byc-er?


----------



## dee

We have some Buff Orpington, Rhode Island Red and Barred Rock pullets - and a Black Australorp rooster. One of the Buffs started laying, then quit (I think she's molting). I can't wait for them to start laying. I plan to get a few more come spring - I want about 35 or so. I have five grandkids, and it's not unusual at all to go through three dozen eggs for breakfast between the grandkids, husband, daughter and son in law!


----------



## ozarkmama

KANSAS_TWISTER said:


> my husband bought me chicks this spring....8 buff rocks, 1 black bantie roo and 2 turkeys......any one a byc-er?


I just joined BYC, user name is ozarkmomma (someone already had my name LOL) I don't have chickens yet but am getting some soon. Where are you in Kansas? I am in Missouri.


----------



## wannahorse22

Me and my dad raise 50 chickens and 15 turkeys!!! We get about 30-40 eggs a day!


----------



## wannahorse22

I like Rhode Island Reds.


----------



## AlmostThere

Nothing better than bringing out some food, calling out "here, chick, chick, chick," and the girls come running . 

I've only got six, and they are more pet than livestock. I'd make a terrible farmer, any time we've lost a hen I've gotten out the shovel instead of the stew pot.

We have a Buff Orpington, Rhode Island Red, New Hampshire Red, Americana, Barred Rock, and Silver Laced Wyandotte. Five brown egg layers and one greenish blue . I'll probably get three or four more chicks in October, because two of our layers are pushing four years and one is almost three (plus my four year old son keeps asking me to buy new babies whenever we go to the feed store :wink.

Our neighbor gave us a pair of goslings about a month ago (OMG, they are the cutest, fastest growing, friendliest ******s ever) and hopefully they will help protect the hens when they are older.

I love all the scraps I can feed the birds instead of throwing them out - especially strawberry tops when my kids go through three or four pounds in one day . And whenever the wild birds get to our tomatoes before we do, I can toss them to the chickens to enjoy.


----------



## corinowalk

The farm that I board at has tons of birds. We have 5 bourbon turkeys (i think...lol) they're mean ol ******s. About 20 Guineas (the best tick eaters). 30+ peacocks that are soooo beautiful. 30+ Chickens of every breed and lay almost every color egg. Turkins? We have those ugly things too. I like em all but they are messy and loud! The benefit is my board includes all the eggs my family can eat! LOL


----------

